# OT: Do YOU Believe In Miracles?!! (Beavs vs. Trojans)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I turned on the TV and the Beavs were up 16-10 to start the 2nd half. I'm going, wow, pretty interesting.

NOW, I'm watching stunned as (thus far) the Beavs have rolled off 17 unanswered points and the Trojans are seemingly self-destructing out there!

If this holds up, I could be watching one of the biggest college football upsets in recent history.

*GO BEAVERS!!*


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Bummer. Beavs back to being the "Beavs" again.

Beavers up 33-25 12 minutes left in the 4th.

*C'mon, BEAVS!!*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Don't hold your breathe. Its only an 8 point game with lots of time left in the 4th quarter against a USC coached team that has had numerous 4th quarter combacks throughout their careers.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

It aint the same USC. They almost lost to UW.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Cerna just missed a FG. 

Time for Booty to prove himself.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ut-Oh.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Ut-Oh.


Whew


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*YES!!!*

2-point-conversion pass batted down at the line with a few seconds left in the game.

*Beavers 33 USC 31*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

waaaahoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I dialed 9-1 in that second half and just waited to hit the last 1.

Freakin' Beavers stopped and started my heart a half dozen times.

Way to go Beavs! Show those Trojans they can't stuff the beavers!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Bears in first baby. 

:banana: 

Roll on bears!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Cerna just missed a FG.
> 
> Time for Booty to prove himself.



Frankly, the USC offense is schizophrenic. Really good or a turnover machine.

Booty stinks.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

OSU fight B! E! A! V! E! R! S!..........OSU our hats are off to you. Beavers, Beavers fighting through and through.

Wonderful? Yes. Season making? No.

Win more!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm a ducks fan and I still think that's great!


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

I am a Husky alum who grew up as a Duck fan...but even I was rooting for OSU all the way. I think the only other time that I have rooted for them in football was when they blew out the Irish in the Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Frankly, the USC offense is schizophrenic. Really good or a turnover machine.
> 
> Booty stinks.



Booty played real well. Except for an INT. (24-39, 404 yrds 3 TDs) Not his fault RBs can't hold onto the ball. He doesn't play defense either.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

did I hear right that UO fans cheered when the score was announced at Autzen?

:cheers: :buddies:


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't get why they cheered.. It hurts the ducks and beavers won.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> I don't get why they cheered.. It hurts the ducks and beavers won.


Perhaps like, say, hearing that the Sonics (division rival) had just beat the Lakers? :whoknows:


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

ABM said:


> Perhaps like, say, hearing that the Sonics (division rival) had just beat the Lakers? :whoknows:


Its way different than that. Shorter seasons, one post-season game. I guess they could root for both. But I hate it like that.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> I don't get why they cheered.. It hurts the ducks and beavers won.


Beacause an in state school just beat a national powerhouse. I hate the Beavers, but even though I'm a Duck I think that's great!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I think its great too and im a duck fan.


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

I go to OSU and that was the best football game I have ever gone to....period. My heart was pretty much stopped when they came rushing back (even though I knew it would happen). It was hilarious though when some students rushed the field with 7 seconds left....not realizing it wasnt actually over .... and then did it again with 4 seconds left! but ya campus is very alive right now....

GO BEAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahah I lost my voice not too long after halftime


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

stanthecaddy22 said:


> I go to OSU and that was the best football game I have ever gone to....period. My heart was pretty much stopped when they came rushing back (even though I knew it would happen). It was hilarious though when some students rushed the field with 7 seconds left....not realizing it wasnt actually over .... and then did it again with 4 seconds left! but ya campus is very alive right now....
> 
> GO BEAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hahah I lost my voice not too long after halftime



kind of reminds me of the OSU/UO game that rekick-started the rivalry, where the OSU fans rushed the crowd thinking the game was over, but it wasn't..then it went to like 2 OT's, and Simonton scored the game winning TD, and the students stormed the field again.

hard to believe that was like 7-8 years ago.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Husky fan but Oregon native.....I love this win. I hate the Ducks though. I was the biggest PSU fan today. The Vikings were robbed.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> kind of reminds me of the OSU/UO game that rekick-started the rivalry, where the OSU fans rushed the crowd thinking the game was over, but it wasn't..then it went to like 2 OT's, and Simonton scored the game winning TD, and the students stormed the field again.
> 
> hard to believe that was like 7-8 years ago.


Kind of reminds me of the OSU-USC game where we beat OJ's team 3-0. 

Hard to believe that was almost 40 years ago 

barfo


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

No, that game HELPED the Ducks. USC is over them OSU is hopelessly underneath them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> No, that game HELPED the Ducks. USC is over them OSU is hopelessly underneath them.


that might've been true about 3 weeks ago, but I don't know if you can actually say that anymore. This season, UO has: Barely beaten a horrible fresno state team, got extremely lucky against OU, and lost to WSU and Cal.

The Ducks now, aren't the Ducks who started the season, so the Beavers aren't "hopelessly underneath" them as they were to start the season (and the first 4-5 games of the season).


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The Beavers flat EARNED that win. Their defense has just been stellar the last 3 games. Slaughter made a bunch of great plays. Moore had another super game. The Trojans were lucky to make it close. It looked to me like Polk was robbed of a touchdown. SC benefited from a bogus interception call that led directly to a touchdown. Except for the fumble where the ball just flew out of the guys grasp, the Beavers forced turnovers that were recovered thanks to alert hustle and determination. The interception in the end zone in the first quarter was an awesome defensive play. There was a good feeling in the air about this game all week. It's great to be a Beaver! :banana:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm a Cougar fan, so I don't have a rooting interest either way. Still, what a great win! When USC made their run in the 4th and OSU missed that field goal, I was like "yep, USC is well on its way. Nothing new here." I'm glad to be proven wrong! :banana:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

2k said:


> It aint the same USC. They almost lost to UW.


ahem, and the cougs...

USC is overrated. but, great game, i watched it. my pops is alum and i got mad family at OSU so it was a good day!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> ahem, and the cougs...
> 
> USC is overrated. but, great game, i watched it. my pops is alum and i got mad family at OSU so it was a good day!


Why is your family mad at OSU? They should be happy that their team just beat USC.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I hated the announcers comments during the Tennesse - South Carolina matchup.
"..Subpar Oregon State Team." I just wanted to have that announcers head slapped and have him canned for the next telecast. How can you say OSU is subpar in the nation - when its defense has been playing great the last 3 weeks? Dam SEC biasest espn writers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nate Dogg said:


> I hated the announcers comments during the Tennesse - South Carolina matchup.
> "..Subpar Oregon State Team." I just wanted to have that announcers head slapped and have him canned for the next telecast. How can you say OSU is subpar in the nation - when its defense has been playing great the last 3 weeks? Dam SEC biasest espn writers.


Ask Boise St. whether Oregon State is a subpar team or not.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why is your family mad at OSU? They should be happy that their team just beat USC.


i hope your attempting to be sarcastic...

mad = alot of


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> did I hear right that UO fans cheered when the score was announced at Autzen?
> 
> :cheers: :buddies:


I was one of 'em! :banana:First time I've been to a football game in maybe 7 years. It was probably one of the loudest cheers o' the night. I was pleased to hear the announcement...!

The Beavs are like the red-headed stepchild in the family. You don't have too many good things to say about him. But when he beats up the school bully that just tried to tee-pee your house after doing it to 30 others, you can't help but have a lil' respect for him. :angel:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Loyalty4Life said:


> I was one of 'em! :banana:First time I've been to a football game in maybe 7 years. It was probably one of the loudest cheers o' the night. I was pleased to hear the announcement...!
> 
> The Beavs are like the red-headed stepchild in the family. You don't have too many good things to say about 'em. But when he beats up the school bully that just tried to tee-pee your house after doing it to 30 others, you can't help but have a lil' respect for him. :angel:


lol, typical UO elitist...yall treat OSU like UW treats WSU. underestimate them.

but at least you gave them props, thats cool.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Whatever you have to tell yourself loyalty. See you in Corvallis in a few weeks little fella - I'm sure you're really looking forward to it.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Beavs *must * beat ASU in Corvallis next weekend or this game will not have meant much. *GO BEAVS!*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> I was one of 'em! :banana:First time I've been to a football game in maybe 7 years. It was probably one of the loudest cheers o' the night. I was pleased to hear the announcement...!
> 
> The Beavs are like the red-headed stepchild in the family. You don't have too many good things to say about him. But when he beats up the school bully that just tried to tee-pee your house after doing it to 30 others, you can't help but have a lil' respect for him. :angel:


said the man who thought derek anderson (the nba player) walked on water.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Ask Boise St. whether Oregon State is a subpar team or not.


I remember a thread not long ago after my Broncos stomped OSU, and everybody was talking about how much the Beavers sucked. Hopefully BSU gets a little lovin' from the BSC based on the OSU win.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BBert said:


> The Beavers flat EARNED that win. Their defense has just been stellar the last 3 games. *Slaughter made a bunch of great plays*. Moore had another super game. The Trojans were lucky to make it close. It looked to me like Polk was robbed of a touchdown. SC benefited from a bogus interception call that led directly to a touchdown. Except for the fumble where the ball just flew out of the guys grasp, the Beavers forced turnovers that were recovered thanks to alert hustle and determination. The interception in the end zone in the first quarter was an awesome defensive play. There was a good feeling in the air about this game all week. It's great to be a Beaver! :banana:


Slaughter, huh? Big fan? I'm a Ducks fan, and even I know it's *Stroughter*.

The thing that makes me laugh about this win is that all the "me too" Beaver fans are waving the orange and black today. Like "Yeah, we were with you the whole time." BS. Where were you when you lost by 4 touchdowns to Boise State? Where were you when "your team" couldn't sell out its stadium against Cal?

As a Ducks fan, I love this win because it pretty much forces the Beavers to hang on to a proven underachieving coach in Riley. Can't fire him now. Not after you just beat the greatest team in the history of the universe.

Congrats to the Beavs players. They finally exposed a team that should have lost its last three conference games (WSU, UW and ASU). I really don't classify this as a "miracle" win, as the title of the thread suggests. And if you do, you're selling the Beavs short. SC is not that good this year, and they'll lose at least a couple more conference games against Oregon and Cal, and maybe even against UCLA. But this is good pub for the program.

And I'm a little more nervous now about the Civil War than I was earlier this year. Oregon's banged up pretty badly. And OSU is coming on strong. And the home team has pretty much dominated the series for the better part of the last decade.

Makes for an exciting end to the conference season.

-Pop


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Slaughter, huh? Big fan? I'm a Ducks fan, and even I know it's *Stroughter*.-Pop


 :laugh: Probably not the last time I transpose someone's name (while typing and being harrassed by my daughter). :clown: You might have to start calling him Slaughter too after the Beavers play the Ducks. :angel: 



> The thing that makes me laugh about this win is that all the "me too" Beaver fans are waving the orange and black today. Like "Yeah, we were with you the whole time." BS. Where were you when you lost by 4 touchdowns to Boise State? Where were you when "your team" couldn't sell out its stadium against Cal?


What the heck are you talking about? Do you really think Autzen Stadium would be full, or even loud, if the Ducks were a bad team? If non-Beaver fans all over the country can be happy the Beavs beat USC; I think even folks who only marginally follow the Beavers can celebrate the day after such a convincing performance. Especially since the Beavs have shown such marked improvement from earlier games. BTW: I attended every single home Beaver game from Fertig's second season to Kragthorpe's last. A 'fair weather fan' I'm not (in fact, the weather seemed especially harsh during most of those games).

Just to be clear: I grew up 40 miles from Eugene and 10 miles from Corvallis, and I've supported both the Ducks and the Beavers my whole life. I hope both teams go undefeated until the big game. Then crush their bowl opponents on national TV.

:cheers:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BBert said:


> What the heck are you talking about? Do you really think Autzen Stadium would be full, or even loud, if the Ducks were a bad team?


I don't think that's a fair comparison. First off, the Beavs hadn't proven they were a "bad team" when Cal came into town. Secondly, it was one thing the stadium wasn't full. It's another thing OSU didn't even sell all the allotted tickets for the game. Which makes this whole "raising Reser" thing a joke. Why expand it when you can't even sell out what seats you have? Third, Oregon boasts around 45,000 *season* tickets sold, not even counting single game tickets or student section tickets, or SRO tickets. So Oregon's in an entirely different league when it comes to fan support through buying tickets.

And if the tough season the Ducks had a couple years ago when they went 5-6, lost to OSU in the Civil War, and missed the bowl picture entirely is any indication, yes Autzen will continue to be full and loud if the Ducks are a bad team. They were bad that year, and Autzen still rocked into the last home game.



> Just to be clear: I grew up 40 miles from Eugene and 10 miles from Corvallis, and I've supported both the Ducks and the Beavers my whole life. I hope both teams go undefeated until the big game. Then crush their bowl opponents on national TV.


I just can't bring myself to support the Beavers in football. There are select occassions where I'll hope they win if it helps the Ducks or if it hurts a team like the Huskies, but for the most part, the Beavers are like the Lakers to me. Anything bad that happens to them is good for me.

That, however, is completely not true for certain other sports. I was a huge fan of the Beavs in the College World Series this year. Thought that was amazing, and it's still easily the biggest sports story in this state in 2006. :clap:

Football and basketball, though? No way. Can't do it.

-Pop


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Congrats to the Beavs players. They finally exposed a team that should have lost its last three conference games (WSU, UW and ASU). I really don't classify this as a "miracle" win, as the title of the thread suggests. And if you do, you're selling the Beavs short. SC is not that good this year, and they'll lose at least a couple more conference games against Oregon and Cal, and maybe even against UCLA. But this is good pub for the program.


Boy OSU winning really pisses you off, doesn't it? Even I wouldn't have such opinions were the table turned and UofO being the ones to beat USC (which, by the way, I don't think they will since the game is at U$C).

Riley is only safe if he continues to deliver victories. One big win in the middle of the season means nada at the end. However, regardless of how vulnerable USC is, I would classify this as pretty close to a miracle win considering our stumbling offense and the fact that USC still trots out All-Americans two deep at every position even in the "vulnerable" years...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Boy OSU winning really pisses you off, doesn't it? Even I wouldn't have such opinions were the table turned and UofO being the ones to beat USC (which, by the way, I don't think they will since the game is at U$C).


Not so much pissed about OSU winning as much as I'm annoyed by the "Oh my god WE JUST SHOCKED THE WORLD" feeling that's being trotted out there after this win. This isn't exactly the Miami team from the 90s that was about as indestructible as they come. USC looked vulnerable in just about every conference game this year, and it was a matter of time before someone knocked them off. I was hoping it would have been the Ducks in a couple weeks, but OSU stole our thunder (that sort of sticks in my craw a bit, too).

This was a big win for OSU, but certainly not among the best they've had in the past few years. SC was vastly overrated, and the voters are showing they agree with that sentiment, as the Beavs barely got a sniff to crack the Top 25 (normally a win over a highly ranked opponent with the Beavs record would have gotten them to about #20 or so).

-Pop


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree Soda. There certainly was a feeling around here that SC was beatable. The Beavers players believed it. And this win will lessen the significance in people's minds if the Ducks also manage to beat SC. Make no mistake though, the Ducks are going to have to play error free to beat the Trojans. So far this year, the Ducks have had a hard time with that.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

All I can say is:

1. That kicked ***.
2. IF (and that's probably a pretty big if) both OSU and UofO win out, the Civil War will determine bowl eligibility for both schools.
3. That will kick ***, too.

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

ProudBFan said:



> All I can say is:
> 
> 1. That kicked ***.
> 2. IF (and that's probably a pretty big if) both OSU and UofO win out, the Civil War will determine bowl eligibility for both schools.
> ...


Actually if both teams win out they will both already be bowl eligible. The Civil War will be huge though.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> No, that game HELPED the Ducks. USC is over them OSU is hopelessly underneath them.


The Ducks and Beavers have identical Pac-10 records. They even lost to the same teams. The Ducks 3 wins all come against teams in the bottom half of the conference, while OSU just beat the #3 team in the nation. Furthermore, OSU's remaining schedule is easier than UO's. To say that OSU is "hopelessly underneath" them is hopelessly wrong.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> All I can say is:
> 
> 1. That kicked ***.
> 2. IF (and that's probably a pretty big if) both OSU and UofO win out, the Civil War will determine bowl eligibility for both schools.
> ...


The Ducks are already bowl eligible after getting their 6th win of the season this past weekend. They shocked the world against Portland State. :biggrin:

But I think what you meant to say is that if both teams win out, the Civil War will determine who goes to what bowl, with the winner getting the higher conference-affiliated bowl game. It'll probably come down to the Sun Bowl or the Emerald Bowl, with the winner of the Civil War getting the Sun Bowl berth. Hard to fathom a Ducks team going 10-2 and getting a trip to El Paso to face the #5 team from the Big-10 as a reward, but that's the bed our wonderful conference commissioner made for us. The Pac-10 has the worst bowl tie-ins ever. Unless you win the conference, you are guaranteed to go to a sub-par pre-New Year's Day bowl game.

-Pop


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Zagsfan quoted:


> Ask Boise St. whether Oregon State is a subpar team or not.


For Zagsfan:
*And your UO did better against Fresno State (1-6)? (Sarcasm) UO barely escaped that game 31-24 in the last few minutes and FS had that last drive in the last few minutes.* 
So that just shows that OSU is not subpar. OSU has been playing better in the 2nd half of the seaon.
Don't make this a battle. OSU is doing a lot better than what the pac-10 voters had picked for their placement (7th)


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I can't believe I missed this game since I was at work. Does anyone know If they will be playing a repeat of the game anytime soon or If there are any feeds to watch a replay of the game?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

m_que01 said:


> I can't believe I missed this game since I was at work. Does anyone know If they will be playing a repeat of the game anytime soon or If there are any feeds to watch a replay of the game?


I want to say..monday afternoon on FSN?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

A little Beaver-envy from Soda is pretty obvious/lame. First, name a bigger win by OSU in the last few years. Second, if you can't say anything positive for the Beavs after a W like this, why bother posting?. What are you bringing here besides envy of an UN-ASTERISKED BIG W?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Huge win! Congrats to the Beavers. 

Wondering how die hard Beaver fans now feel about Riley. Given the Beavers record, that they are currently in the top 25 and broke an incredible SC streak, should he still be gone at the end of the year?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Not so much pissed about OSU winning as much as I'm annoyed by the "Oh my god WE JUST SHOCKED THE WORLD" feeling that's being trotted out there after this win. This isn't exactly the Miami team from the 90s that was about as indestructible as they come. USC looked vulnerable in just about every conference game this year, and it was a matter of time before someone knocked them off. I was hoping it would have been the Ducks in a couple weeks, but OSU stole our thunder (that sort of sticks in my craw a bit, too).
> 
> This was a big win for OSU, but certainly not among the best they've had in the past few years. SC was vastly overrated, and the voters are showing they agree with that sentiment, as the Beavs barely got a sniff to crack the Top 25 (normally a win over a highly ranked opponent with the Beavs record would have gotten them to about #20 or so).
> 
> -Pop


I hardly think the Beavers would deserve to be in the Top 25 just because they beat a top team. The Beavs record includes what? Wins over Eastern Washington and Idaho? Yeah, those juggernauts will catapult anyone up, over, and beyond the Top 25 and back down to Earth.

Again, USC whether beatable or not, trots out talent that ranks mightily high and, beatable or not, they weren't beat by those other teams when they should've been. That means OSU rightfully gets the credit for ending several streaks...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

someone is just pissed that

A: the Ducks have lost all momentum they had 4 weeks ago
B: they've dropped like it's hot in the rankings
C: the fact they BARELY beat a ****ty fresno state team, lucked out against OU, and lost against WSU and Cal has shown that they aren't nearly as good as they want to think they are
D: OSU did something they probably couldn't have done.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> This was a big win for OSU, but certainly not among the best they've had in the past few years. SC was vastly overrated, and the voters are showing they agree with that sentiment, as the Beavs barely got a sniff to crack the Top 25 (normally a win over a highly ranked opponent with the Beavs record would have gotten them to about #20 or so).
> 
> -Pop


A few things about that.

First of all, it IS one of their biggest wins of the last FEW years. First win vs a top 10 team since 2003, when UW was #8. They haven't beaten a higher ranked team since 1967, when they took out #1 USC.

2nd, 5-3 teams don't usually make it into the top 25 unless they have 2 wins against high quality opponents, so it's not at all surprising (and not any indication of the lack of quality of USC) that OSU isn't in the top 25.

USC vastly overrated? Not so sure about that. They're clearly a quality team with some high quality wins under their belts, (Look at the teams they've beaten AP poll this week: Arkansas, #12, Cal, #10, Washington State,#25, Nebraska was #19 when they beat them.) so it's obviously a great win against a damn good team. 

You're just pissed Oregon won't get a chance to beat an undefeated team. (Oregon will lose anyway. Bwahahahaha.)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nate Dogg said:


> Zagsfan quoted:
> 
> For Zagsfan:
> *And your UO did better against Fresno State (1-6)? (Sarcasm) UO barely escaped that game 31-24 in the last few minutes and FS had that last drive in the last few minutes.*
> ...


A 'W' is a 'W'.

That was a Fresno St. team that many had predicted to have a season like they have in the recent past. The Ducks kind of put a dagger in their heart and they haven't been the same since. I understand that the Beavs have been playing well as of late, but it shows how funny that the Beavs fan base is. Lose a couple games and the fans want Moore's head on a platter and complain that Riley is a piece of trash. Then they win a couple games and their 'on top of the world'. Heck, even my uncle, a OSU season ticket holder boycotted going to the games until Riley was gone, then as soon as they start winning again he hops on board and starts going to the games.

Colin Cowherd was right when he said Beavers fans are as fair weather as they come.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TP3 said:


> A little Beaver-envy from Soda is pretty obvious/lame. First, name a bigger win by OSU in the last few years. Second, if you can't say anything positive for the Beavs after a W like this, why bother posting?. What are you bringing here besides envy of an UN-ASTERISKED BIG W?


I don't see an asterisk under any win by the Ducks.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> A few things about that.
> 
> First of all, it IS one of their biggest wins of the last FEW years. First win vs a top 10 team since 2003, when UW was #8. They haven't beaten a higher ranked team since 1967, when they took out #1 USC.
> 
> ...


They haven't played Cal yet. Washington St. is new to the top 25 and won't be rated there for very long. 

So basically Arkansas is the only ranked team they beat.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A 'W' is a 'W'.
> 
> That was a Fresno St. team that many had predicted to have a season like they have in the recent past. The Ducks kind of put a dagger in their heart and they haven't been the same since. I understand that the Beavs have been playing well as of late, but it shows how funny that the Beavs fan base is. Lose a couple games and the fans want Moore's head on a platter and complain that Riley is a piece of trash. Then they win a couple games and their 'on top of the world'. Heck, even my uncle, a OSU season ticket holder boycotted going to the games until Riley was gone, then as soon as they start winning again he hops on board and starts going to the games.
> 
> Colin Cowherd was right when he said Beavers fans are as fair weather as they come.


Stereotyping all the fans in one group without hint of proof? You must be a Gonzaga fan, they do that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> They haven't played Cal yet. Washington St. is new to the top 25 and won't be rated there for very long.
> 
> So basically Arkansas is the only ranked team they beat.


My bad on the Cal game. USC will win it though.

But why don't you credit them with top 25 wins, when they DID beat a top 25 team (Nebraska) or a future top 25 (Washington State.) It seems to me you can discredit one or the other, but not both. Whatever makes Oregon fans feel better about Oregon State getting a huge win. That's fine.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

whoops, double post.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Stereotyping all the fans in one group without hint of proof? You must be a Gonzaga fan, they do that.


Attendance numbers show it.

And I'm the only one who thinks that?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Nice win beavs, coming from a duck fan. I do despise OSU sports, but only when the ducks are playing you. When I started watching the game I had a feeling you guys would win for some reason, I had to leave before it was over to go to Oregon's game. See you in Cowtown day after thanksgiving!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> My bad on the Cal game. USC will win it though.
> 
> But why don't you credit them with top 25 wins, when they DID beat a top 25 team (Nebraska) or a future top 25 (Washington State.) It seems to me you can discredit one or the other, but not both. Whatever makes Oregon fans feel better about Oregon State getting a huge win. That's fine.


USC will win it, huh?

Nebraska's not in the top 25. If you want to use that logic than Oregon beat a once top 25 team in ASU (who sucks). They also beat Oklahoma a top 25 team. One less top 25 team than USC has beat.

As for Washington St. I have no clue why they're even in the top 25. There only legitimate win was against Oregon. I don't think wins against Idaho, Baylor (barely), Stanford, Oregon St, and UCLA is very impressive.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> someone is just pissed that
> 
> A: the Ducks have lost all momentum they had 4 weeks ago
> B: they've dropped like it's hot in the rankings
> ...


Bring USC to Autzen and UO wins...admitedly it will be tough to beat them in L.A. but I think they have have a damn good chance. 

#31....#20...not hard to figure the math on that one. 

Kind of surprised you mention the Fresno State game...yeh they suck but how can you say much considering OSU's non-conference schedule?



Anyway...great great win for OSU...they might make a bowl game now. Everything else will be settled at Autzen next month. :biggrin: 

Also...I am calling it now...OSU will lose to Hawaii in December.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Zagfan wrote:


> Attendance numbers show it.


Oregon States attendance has been fine. Its not like the fanbase has dropped to 25k.
OSU vs Cal: 39,309
OSU vs WSU: 42,951
OSU vs USC: 42,871
Remember the new section on the east side wasn't completed until the 2005-06 season.
Zagfan wrote:


> ...funny that the Beavs fan base is. Lose a couple games and the fans want Moore's head on a platter and complain that Riley is a piece of trash. Then they win a couple games and their 'on top of the world'. Heck, even my uncle, a OSU season ticket holder boycotted going to the games until Riley was gone, then as soon as they start winning again he hops on board and starts going to the games.


Oregon fans would do the same thing too if they had a quarterback who threw interceptions too. Oh wait, I believe UO had a dual QB controversy too a few years back. Some fans wanted the other QB to start instead of the other one. Your fans were pissed too a few years back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Bring USC to Autzen and UO wins...admitedly it will be tough to beat them in L.A. but I think they have have a damn good chance.
> 
> #31....#20...not hard to figure the math on that one.
> 
> Kind of surprised you mention the Fresno State game...yeh they suck but how can you say much considering OSU's non-conference schedule?


well, UO played Fresno and PSU, not exactly high-fa-looting teams

OSU played EW and Idaho, both pancakes.

UO played OU and OSU played BSU.

seems kind of equal to me.



> Anyway...great great win for OSU...they might make a bowl game now. Everything else will be settled at Autzen next month. :biggrin:


game isn't played in Eugene this year.


> Also...I am calling it now...OSU will lose to Hawaii in December.


there's a chance they might.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nate Dogg said:


> Zagfan wrote:
> 
> Oregon States attendance has been fine. Its not like the fanbase has dropped to 25k.
> OSU vs Cal: 39,309
> ...


Were Oregon fans booing any of their quarterbacks or calling to fire the coach?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> well, UO played Fresno and PSU, not exactly high-fa-looting teams
> 
> OSU played EW and Idaho, both pancakes.
> 
> ...


Fresno St. traditionally has good teams. They have been ranked the past several years and were supposed to have a good team this year, but their quarterback play has been horrible.

I wouldn't say that OSU and BSU are the same echelon of teams. Sure the rankings might say otherwise, but Boise St. has played a cupcake of a schedule while Oklahoma plays in a tough Big 12 that includes Texas. Boise State's toughest opponent was Oregon St. a team that isn't even ranked.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> well, UO played Fresno and PSU, not exactly high-fa-looting teams
> 
> OSU played EW and Idaho, both pancakes.
> 
> ...


BSU is equal to OU? Despite the rankings I don't buy it. BSU's ranking is inflated due to their schedule IMO. 





> game isn't played in Eugene this year.


DOH!...well don't I feel silly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Zagfan: I bet there were some UO fans that were booing their QB's. It just wasn't emphazised like what the press does. Plus OSU has had 3 coaching changes in the past 8 years. Bellotti is just soaking it in from all private allumni's donations. But wait, what have the UO alumni done for the University tied in with its football??? Lets see, in the last 6 years, OSU has added a new alumni buiding across from Reser, new expansion to Reser with club lounge, etc, new turf, and new big screen. The fans just need some concistancy with the coaches so of course they are going to be rattled but thats all sports. Why don't you stop bashing OSU for its accomplishments and go criticize your own team. :boxing:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> BSU is equal to OU? Despite the rankings I don't buy it. BSU's ranking is inflated due to their schedule IMO.


the point was that UO hasn't exactly had a non con schedule that you can trumpet it out like it's the cats meow


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> the point was that UO hasn't exactly had a non con schedule that you can trumpet it out like it's the cats meow


I don't recall "trumpeting" anything...I rather recall saying OSU's was pretty weak...which it is.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nate Dogg said:


> Zagfan: I bet there were some UO fans that were booing their QB's. It just wasn't emphazised like what the press does. Plus OSU has had 3 coaching changes in the past 8 years. Bellotti is just soaking it in from all private allumni's donations. But wait, what have the UO alumni done for the University tied in with its football??? Lets see, in the last 6 years, OSU has added a new alumni buiding across from Reser, new expansion to Reser with club lounge, etc, new turf, and new big screen. The fans just need some concistancy with the coaches so of course they are going to be rattled but thats all sports. Why don't you stop bashing OSU for its accomplishments and go criticize your own team. :boxing:


Oregon has done plenty. They have state of the art uniforms and locker rooms just off the top of my head.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Oregon has done plenty. They have state of the art uniforms and locker rooms just off the top of my head.


Yes, because those unis are the envy of the nation. Or at least a small half-block radius somewhere in Juneau, AK. The Nike designers must have been inspired by the cat puke that was run over by a Jeep. I mean, come on, if you want to brag about something then brag about the size of Autzen or your quality QB... even, if you must, try and brag about Crylotti. But don't even attempt to brag about the unis.

So some of us boo our coach and want the QB replaced? That's NEVER happened at UofO? Besides, you're still stereotyping the entire lot. So what if attendance fluctuates even 40%? That just means 40% of the people are fair-weather and the others are still a consistent basis which again your are typecasting. From my personal experience it seems like there's a lot more bandwaggoning by PDX based UofO fans to begin with...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> I don't recall "trumpeting" anything...I rather recall saying OSU's was pretty weak...which it is.



when you play PSU (yes, that powerhouse Portland State) and a ****ty Fresno State team, you can't exactly be pulling the strength of schedule routine.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Yes, because those unis are the envy of the nation. Or at least a small half-block radius somewhere in Juneau, AK. The Nike designers must have been inspired by the cat puke that was run over by a Jeep.


OSU's unis, on the other hand, are really stylish. I really like the slanted, shadowed NASCAR font you guys use with the orange striping across the chest. Really cool. uke:



> I mean, come on, if you want to brag about something then brag about the size of Autzen or your quality QB... even, if you must, try and brag about Crylotti. But don't even attempt to brag about the unis.


Crylotti? Huh? Care to elaborate on that weak smack? Is Bellotti known for crying? Isn't that Riley's m.o.? How about Cryley? That sounds better.

And as far as comparing the team's strength of schedule, the rankings I've seen rank Oregon and Oregon State's schedule thus far as pretty much identical in terms of strength, and I can't say I disagree with that. If you really want to geek out, you should check out Jeff Sagarin's ratings over at USA Today: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/fbt06.htm. He's got Oregon ranked 13th in the country, and OSU ranked 25th.

I think both games next week will tell us a little more about our teams. Oregon has a rivalry game against a Huskies team that has played Cal and ASU into OT the last couple of weeks. OSU plays a suddenly resurgent and confident Sun Devils team.

Let's see where the chips fall next week.

-Pop


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> when you play PSU (yes, that powerhouse Portland State) and a ****ty Fresno State team, you can't exactly be pulling the strength of schedule routine.


Eastern Washington? Idaho? Hawaii? 

The beavs played one highly overated team.....OSU is the best team the BSU has played. 

Just to make it clear though...it really was a fantastic win for OSU this weekend. Do you think they can win 3 of their last 5?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Yes, because those unis are the envy of the nation. Or at least a small half-block radius somewhere in Juneau, AK. The Nike designers must have been inspired by the cat puke that was run over by a Jeep. I mean, come on, if you want to brag about something then brag about the size of Autzen or your quality QB... even, if you must, try and brag about Crylotti. But don't even attempt to brag about the unis.
> 
> So some of us boo our coach and want the QB replaced? That's NEVER happened at UofO? Besides, you're still stereotyping the entire lot. So what if attendance fluctuates even 40%? That just means 40% of the people are fair-weather and the others are still a consistent basis which again your are typecasting. From my personal experience it seems like there's a lot more bandwaggoning by PDX based UofO fans to begin with...


People all over the nation are talking about those uniforms and they have put a lot of money into them. They use top of the line technology in making those and they stand out like no other. Oregon haters can hate on them all they want, but that doesn't make them not state of the art. Thanks for reminding me of those other bragging points that I haven't even thought about. Further proving my point for me.

You got that mixed up, they boo the quarterback and want the coach replaced. Bellotti is the 2nd winningest Pac-10 coach in the past 10 years. Why would they want him fired. Its not just the basic Portland bandwagon fans that were booing Moore and calling for Canfield, it was their own student section!...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Yes, because those unis are the envy of the nation. Or at least a small half-block radius somewhere in Juneau, AK. The Nike designers must have been inspired by the cat puke that was run over by a Jeep. I mean, come on, if you want to brag about something then brag about the size of Autzen or your quality QB... even, if you must, try and brag about Crylotti. But don't even attempt to brag about the unis.


Fact is, recruits love Oregon's fancy uniforms. And recruiting is all that matters in college football.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> when you play PSU (yes, that powerhouse Portland State) and a ****ty Fresno State team, you can't exactly be pulling the strength of schedule routine.


Oregon does play a tougher non conference schedule overall, but the season to date numbers so far are remarkably similar. OSU had cupcakes PSU, Idaho and EWU, and Oregon had Standford (yes, they are cupcakes) FSU and the same PSU. Zagsfan is nuts if he thinks FSUs past success in any way changes how bad they are this year. Interestingly, Sagarin has them ranked #110, just after Harvard and below #103 Idaho.

The rest of the sched for each team is roughly equivalent. Looking at the games each played against real teams, both got beat ugly by WSU and blown out by Cal. Oregon had UO, at ASU and UCLA. Oregon had at BSU, USC, at UA and at UW. I would say OSU looks statistically worse for getting blown out by BSU, but can one look at those lists of games against real teams and argue that Oregon has had a tougher schedule so far?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Eastern Washington? Idaho? Hawaii?
> 
> The beavs played one highly overated team.....OSU is the best team the BSU has played.
> 
> Just to make it clear though...it really was a fantastic win for OSU this weekend. Do you think they can win 3 of their last 5?


I didn't think they would win their last 3 games, so anything is possible. I didnt think they stood a chance in the civil war, but with Oregon's play not being that stellar the last 3-4 weeks, and OSU actually playing good, I think they can.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> OSU's unis, on the other hand, are really stylish. I really like the slanted, shadowed NASCAR font you guys use with the orange striping across the chest. Really cool. uke:
> 
> Crylotti? Huh? Care to elaborate on that weak smack? Is Bellotti known for crying? Isn't that Riley's m.o.? How about Cryley? That sounds better.
> 
> -Pop


I never claimed that the OSU unis were good. But Zagsboy felt like trumpeting the Oregon unis, which have been widely admonished across the country.

As for Crylotti, go look at the comments after the WSU game for an example. That guy can't accept when there's a better team out there than his.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its not just the basic Portland bandwagon fans that were booing Moore and calling for Canfield, it was their own student section!...


But you didn't refer to the student section, you were referring to the bandwagon fans. Go back and read your own post.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Fact is, recruits love Oregon's fancy uniforms. And recruiting is all that matters in college football.


sa, I'm so disappointed in you. After all your months/years/what seems like decades of calling out TH on this stuff on the political side.

Care to provide a link to all the recruits who love Oregon's unis and who chose UofO for that reason?

And apparently recruiting isn't all that matters, as USC had the best recruits in the nation...go figure.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Fact is, recruits love Oregon's fancy uniforms. And recruiting is all that matters in college football.


True. The ducks do have good marketing. First you have to get noticed.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> sa, I'm so disappointed in you. After all your months/years/what seems like decades of calling out TH on this stuff on the political side.
> 
> Care to provide a link to all the recruits who love Oregon's unis and who chose UofO for that reason?
> 
> And apparently recruiting isn't all that matters, as USC had the best recruits in the nation...go figure.


I actual do recall recruits mentioning it in interviews...when I have more time I'll see if I can find them. Belloti does mention it here...



> Bellotti says the eclectic uniforms draw national attention and help recruiting efforts.


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/pac10/2006-09-12-oregon-uniforms_x.htm

The fact is those fancy uniforms bring UO national exposure...for instance; 



> EUGENE, Ore. – Oregon’s new football uniforms have already made a splash -- at least on the World Wide Web.
> 
> In the week since the new uniforms were unveiled June 21, there have been more than 27,000 page views, or “hits” on the athletic department’s official web site, www.goducks.com, for that press release alone.
> 
> Wednesday morning at 10:41 a.m., the release, titled “Oregon Takes Next Step in Uniform Development,” notched its 27,113th hit, surpassing the previous front-runner, a recap of last fall’s football game at Arizona, for the top spot among goducks.com’s page views for a single release. As of noon Wednesday, the uniform release’s total had risen to 27,204.


This years uniforms were designed with help from some UO players thus I would assume if the current players like them then recruits will also like them.



> Other players included in the design process included former tight end Tim Day and current quarterback Dennis Dixon. While those guys aren’t likely to follow in the footsteps of Tommy Hilfiger, they’ve put a unique stamp on their team.


I didn't say it was the only reason recruits choose UO, it's one of many. Fact is fancy uniforms, fancy locker rooms and facilities etc. influence recruits decisions. I'll be the first to agree that some of the combinations are ugly as sin but if the players like them then I won't complain. 

USC recruits great players because of their sucess recently....simple as that. Of course sucess is still the most important recruiting factor. 


http://www.goducks.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=500&ATCLID=319253


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> As for Crylotti, go look at the comments after the WSU game for an example. That guy can't accept when there's a better team out there than his.


Wow. Talk about manufacturing quotes. What I remember Bellotti saying after that game was "I would like to have said we were the better team out there. But we didn't show it today." I don't remember him diminishing what WSU accomplished or making excuses.

The only time you could even remotely accuse Bellotti of crying was when he got upset over the Ducks getting shafted by the BCS in 2001 when they should have played Miami instead of Nebraska in the National Championship game. And I think he had a right at that time to get upset about it.

"Crylotti" is just a weak attempt at smack. The uniform smack is tired. Luckily for us Ducks fans, we have real stuff to actually make fun of, like one of your linemen kidnapping a gay sheep (you just can't make this stuff up), or several of your players assaulting a U.S. serviceman, or the fact you're attempting to expand your stadium when you can't even sell out the limited seats you already have, and so on, and so on, etc., etc. Then, of course, there's always "56-14."

By the way, I hope none of you Beavs are taking this personally. To me, this is just good natured back-and-forth from a couple of in-state rivals.

-Pop


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> But you didn't refer to the student section, you were referring to the bandwagon fans. Go back and read your own post.


I never said anything about fans in Portland. I said fans in general. When your own student section is booing your quarterback repeatedly its pretty sad.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Wow. Talk about manufacturing quotes. What I remember Bellotti saying after that game was "I would like to have said we were the better team out there. But we didn't show it today." I don't remember him diminishing what WSU accomplished or making excuses.
> 
> The only time you could even remotely accuse Bellotti of crying was when he got upset over the Ducks getting shafted by the BCS in 2001 when they should have played Miami instead of Nebraska in the National Championship game. And I think he had a right at that time to get upset about it.
> 
> ...


If that's the best smack you have, then how could I take it personally? :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/pac10/2006-09-12-oregon-uniforms_x.htm
> 
> The fact is those fancy uniforms bring UO national exposure...for instance;


You're right, from that same article:

---
Paul Lukas, founder of Uni Watch (uniwatchblog.com), a website devoted to athletic uniforms, thinks the Ducks are a fashion disaster.

"This changes the notion of what's a uniform," he says. "They're not very uniform."

Or good-looking, he adds: "There's good design, and there's bad design. This is bad design."
---

Or Newsday

---
Worst eyesore uniforms of all-time: Any of the football uniforms worn by the University of Oregon Ducks.

http://www.newsday.com/sports/ny-spuniforms1004,0,7910220.story?coll=ny-homepage-mezz
---



> I'll be the first to agree that some of the combinations are ugly as sin but if the players like them then I won't complain.


My original point was merely that UoO has many other things to be bragging about, but I certainly wouldn't put the uni's in the top ten (million).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> You're right, from that same article:
> 
> ---
> Paul Lukas, founder of Uni Watch (uniwatchblog.com), a website devoted to athletic uniforms, thinks the Ducks are a fashion disaster.
> ...


All true but my point was...who cares what the national media has to say...the players/recruits like the uniforms. And if a recruit liking the uniforms has even the tiniest bit of power in him deciding to play at UO then I think they are a good move.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Our three blind duck fans are looking worse and worse the more they post and post in a thread about a Beaver win. Thanks for the laughs fellas...whatever you have to tell yourselves...seriously.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Our three blind duck fans are looking worse and worse the more they post and post in a thread about a Beaver win. Thanks for the laughs fellas...whatever you have to tell yourselves...seriously.


I'm not trying to take anything away from the Beavers win. I just find it funny how the Beavers fans decide to poke out of their shells when they get a big win, after virtually no chatter earlier on the boards suddenly they can do no wrong.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Zagfan: There I chatted on the correct forum. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=4130420
It wasn't my fault that it was put here (in the NBA section). :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm not trying to take anything away from the Beavers win. I just find it funny how the Beavers fans decide to poke out of their shells when they get a big win, after virtually no chatter earlier on the boards suddenly they can do no wrong.


Then you must not be reading the boards at all. Because I was posting after earlier Beaver losses. And I make reference to Riley in a few of my other posts as well. I didn't post after the UW and UA victories and the only reason I posted here was because a thread was started because it was a BIG win.

It's like saying you only saw us post when Mt. St. Helens exploded, not just when some smoke came out of the crater. Well, duh.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Bump* Just wanted to give the Beavs a little more love for their waxing of ASU last weekend. They are looking good!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

tlong said:


> *Bump* Just wanted to give the Beavs a little more love for their waxing of ASU last weekend. They are looking good!


#24 in the BCS now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I just find it funny how the Beavers fans decide to poke out of their shells when they get a big win, after virtually no chatter earlier on the boards suddenly they can do no wrong.


Um, wouldn't you go nuts by upsetting the #3 team in the Nation at that time, when your team is steppping up good at the right moment? Lets see how your Ducks do against USC this week and things don't look good for the ducks.
Stop bashing Zagfan, on the ethics of "fanantics". Its obvious, that the Beavers had a desire to win and did something awesome.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nate Dogg said:


> Um, wouldn't you go nuts by upsetting the #3 team in the Nation at that time, when your team is steppping up good at the right moment? Lets see how your Ducks do against USC this week. Stop bashing Zagfan, on the ethics of "fanantics". Its obvious, that the Beavers had a desire to win and did something awesome.


I don't blame them for going nuts. They are playing good right now, and it definitely makes the civil war more interesting this year, which is a good thing for our state. You're right, we'll see how it goes this weekend down in LA, the Ducks are getting their defense healthy again it should be a good one.


----------

